# The Start of LGB in the US



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I think everyone who is or was interested in European Large Scale trains knows that Lehmann started to sell LGB in 1968.

I always thought LGB started to sell these trains in Germany in that year and only expanded to the US in later years.


But now I see a 1968 English LGB catalog on the GBDB database along with an introductory letter of the then US distributor dated September 1968.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3240

Live and learn,

Knut


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if his cohort Blaze Starr singed off on the price list? 

Good find, I had seen a first year catalog in English years ago in a junk store, but did not think of buying it for whatever reason!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone a while ago posted the full advert. It actually says K Scale, not G. It supposedly ment "king " scale not "gross" Interesting stuff.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10 Aug 2011 10:14 PM 
Someone a while ago posted the full advert. It actually says K Scale, not G. It supposedly ment "king " scale not "gross" Interesting stuff. 
I would love to see that.

The English version of the first LGB catalog in 1968 actually says Gauge I = 45mm where the German version says gauge G = 45mm but the 1969 LGB catalog apparently says "K" gauge in the English version where the German version says "G" gauge.


Only the German one is on the database right now:

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3239

Knut


----------

